# MONTANA TRU-QUARTER™



## seamus7227 (Oct 2, 2011)

I thought I would go ahead a cut out Montana since I have a buyer! But this blank is gonna be unique. Its going to be on a long click tube with the Montana qtr on the lower section, a handmade CB so to speak, which will separate the upper and lower sections and on the upper section is going to be the Glacier park qtr.  The buyer is doing the CB treatment and then I will be doing the casting. Hope ya'll like!








Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## boxerman (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow that's going to be really neat one Seamus. Can't wait to see it finish.


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 2, 2011)

That is going to be awesome!  I can't wait to see it either.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 2, 2011)

Outstanding Seamus! You're getting pretty good at this :biggrin:


----------



## G1Pens (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks fantastic. Sounds like a really cool pen.


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 3, 2011)

D.Oliver said:


> That is going to be awesome!  I can't wait to see it either.





dalecamino said:


> Outstanding Seamus! You're getting pretty good at this :biggrin:





G1Pens said:


> Looks fantastic. Sounds like a really cool pen.




THANKS!!!! I will be sure to post all blank pictures with their respective coin threads that i create! That should make it easier to find later


----------



## BSea (Oct 4, 2011)

Seamus is making this quarter cast for me.  Actually for me to make a pen for my father.  He's from Montana, and grew up right outside Glacier Park.  So I contacted Seamus to discuss him making a cast of the Glacier Park quarter.  One thing led to another, and we decided to use both quarters in a long click pen.

I'll be sure & post pictures one it's done.


----------



## RSQWhite (Oct 4, 2011)

Seamus why must you continue to shame us?
Tim (from swat)


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Oct 5, 2011)

BSea said:


> Seamus is making this quarter cast for me.  Actually for me to make a pen for my father.  He's from Montana, and grew up right outside Glacier Park.  So I contacted Seamus to discuss him making a cast of the Glacier Park quarter.  One thing led to another, and we decided to use both quarters in a long click pen.
> 
> I'll be sure & post pictures one it's done.



Bob,

I live 20 miles from Glacier National Park in Whitefish, MT. I am also one of a rare group that is a true Montana native, having lived here from the moment of conception  Oh My did I really say that? *LOL*

I'm just curious if your Dad still lives around here or has he moved out of the area. If he's still in the area, I want to go drool all over what is going to be a beautiful pen! 

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## el_d (Oct 5, 2011)

Looks good Seamus, Cant wait to see those coins on a long click. There's not much meat there....


----------



## markgum (Oct 5, 2011)

amazing work.


----------



## BSea (Oct 5, 2011)

mtgrizzly52 said:


> BSea said:
> 
> 
> > Seamus is making this quarter cast for me.  Actually for me to make a pen for my father.  He's from Montana, and grew up right outside Glacier Park.  So I contacted Seamus to discuss him making a cast of the Glacier Park quarter.  One thing led to another, and we decided to use both quarters in a long click pen.
> ...


Hi Rick,

My Dad was career airforce.  He left Montana at the end of WW2 to become a pilot.  He's retired in San Marcos Texas, and I don't think he's been back to Montana since just after he retired in 1979.

When he was in high school, he drove those big red tour vehicles that they used to have in Glacier park.  They may still have them there for all I know.  I hope that someday, I'll be able to take him up there to see the area again.

But don't worry, I'll be posting a picture or two of the pen when it's done.

Bob


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 5, 2011)

Bob, I really like this idea! Nice suggestion!



Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## InvisibleMan (Oct 6, 2011)

mtgrizzly52 said:


> BSea said:
> 
> 
> > Seamus is making this quarter cast for me.  Actually for me to make a pen for my father.  He's from Montana, and grew up right outside Glacier Park.  So I contacted Seamus to discuss him making a cast of the Glacier Park quarter.  One thing led to another, and we decided to use both quarters in a long click pen.
> ...




Go Cats!

I may need one of these


----------



## BSea (Oct 6, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Bob, I really like this idea! Nice suggestion!
> 
> View attachment 61022
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


For those who are wondering what the picture is behind the quarter.  It's the illustration on the Montana state flag.


----------



## MarkD (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks, I was wondering what the background was. Now that I know it makes sense, and looks great!


----------

